# Independence Day Resurgence



## clovis-man (Dec 14, 2015)

Don't remember seeing anything about this posted yet. What do you think?

The First Trailer For 'Independence Day: Resurgence' is Out


----------



## Droflet (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for that, CM. Looks good. Of course, I'll wait for the reviews.


----------



## Nick B (Dec 14, 2015)

That looks pretty good. And for all its faults, I enjoyed the first one.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Dec 14, 2015)

I loved the first film, and the hammy acting from a certain president almost improved the thing. Can't wait to see the sequel. Gritty, huh? Bring it on--


----------



## Vince W (Dec 14, 2015)

Jeff Goldblum looks waaaaay too serious.


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 14, 2015)

Vince W said:


> Jeff Goldblum looks waaaaay too serious.



And definitely a tad older. After all, he's been worrying about this for twenty years.  OTOH, Judd Hirsch looks just the same.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 14, 2015)

Vince W said:


> Jeff Goldblum looks waaaaay too serious.




The film looks like it might be good.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 14, 2015)

I love the first movie, and can't wait for the second. Even if it can't be as good.


----------



## J-Sun (Dec 15, 2015)

Demanding 50 million bucks for a couple of flicks whose budget is 200 million seems like an awful lot - at least the studio thought so, and refused to pay - so no Will Smith. Unfortunate that others have to be punished for what may be Smith's greed but I doubt the new ones will do as well and I'm not inclined to see them. Especially as I don't like studios filming one really really long movie and splitting it into separate releases over separate years and charging folks twice for it. Maybe I shouldn't complain with movie prices being _so cheap_ and all.  Plus, it looks like they're trying to make it a "good" film - serious, dramatic, gritty, angsty, etc. - which means it has to suck. The first movie was a goofy blast and, if they were going to turn anything up to 11, it should be the innocent fun rather than the angst.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 15, 2015)

Well, now that I've had a chance to see the trailer from above, I definitely have to see the movie! It does look like they're trying to be serious this time, which (as J-Sun said) may prove to be their downfall. But I'll give it a shot.

ETA: I love that they used the "St. Crispin's Day" speech in the trailer. Big win.


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 15, 2015)

J-Sun said:


> Especially as I don't like studios filming one really really long movie and splitting it into separate releases over separate years and charging folks twice for it.



Aww. You're still unhappy about *The Hobbit* and *The Hunger Games*. Well, me too. I definitely see your point. But *Independence Day* has been one of my guilty pleasures, so I'll play along.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 15, 2015)

This may be "definitely bigger than the last one."


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 15, 2015)

J-Sun, didn't that happen with an Ironman actor? I forget the character's name, but the actor changed from the first to the second film (he was, despite not being in the lead, the highest paid actor in the first, I think).


----------



## J Riff (Dec 15, 2015)

'humans have rebuilt civilization using alien technology scrapped during the invasion of the first film'
Naturally, I have two (2) wips going involving 'scrapping' alien tech... so yes this has to be good right? An idea who's time has come. If you can't beat 'em - steal their techstuff.


----------



## J-Sun (Dec 22, 2015)

clovis-man said:


> Aww. You're still unhappy about *The Hobbit* and *The Hunger Games*



Well, not me personally, with those two, but the principle of the thing. 



thaddeus6th said:


> J-Sun, didn't that happen with an Ironman actor? I forget the character's name, but the actor changed from the first to the second film (he was, despite not being in the lead, the highest paid actor in the first, I think).



Yep, James Rhodes. Forget the actors' names but that was a blemish on _Iron Man II_ as I don't really care for the guy they replaced the first guy with. (I mean, nothing greatly against him - just didn't work as well.) I guess that's one advantage of filming these things back-to-back - you can know you have the same cast for at least a couple of flicks.


----------



## Arawak (Dec 23, 2015)

When I first heard they're making a ID:2 I genuinely had the impression it would be a rehash.  To see them actually take into account the 20 year gap and have reverse engineered tech is a pleasant surprise...  Even if I can't help but think the plot structure as a whole will end up being similar.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 23, 2015)

I was expecting a negative response in here to this one, so I'm happy to see that the original is as fondly remembered in these parts. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Mark Ragland (Dec 24, 2015)

Looking at the trailer, I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 24, 2015)

Mark Ragland said:


> Looking at the trailer, I have my fingers crossed.



It looks quite nasty.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 4, 2016)

Saw the trailer last week and it looks like a lot of fun. The missus is quite excited too. (She loved ID4)


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 4, 2016)

The first movie was fun when it wasn't pushing the "America saves the world" thing. I don't think I could take a follow on that attempts to be more serious. If I tried to take Independence Day seriously I would have hated it... big time. It was simply way WAY too implausible. But as a bit of fun it was... well fun.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 15, 2016)

Based on the previews, this film looks amazing, way better then the first.


----------

